# Help with port



## kenharkey7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I really hope this is the right section but I have a question. I'm porting miui to the optimus elite and as I was running a test build earlier I noticed the hardware lights stayed on when the screen was off. This is my first time trying something like this so I don't even have an idea of where to look to correct this.

Can someone point me in the direction of what I should be liking for to fix it?

I appreciate it

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------

